
Microsoft Cashback Google-Killer Generates NO Revenue For Microsoft - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/check_this_out_microsoft_cashback_google_killer_generates_no_revenue_for_microsoft
======
aston
Not news. I would've been utterly shocked to hear that Microsoft was making
money by undercutting Google.

